# Newbie. How do you know if it's worth saving?



## TrueNorth

I'm new here and just posted my question under General Discussions when I realized it is more suitable for this one as I've been married 17 years. Please please look for my post under General Discussion on home page (or maybe click my username?). I would really appreciate some perspective on this. (system wont let me re-post it here) Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

TrueNorth said:


> I'm new here and just posted my question under General Discussions when I realized it is more suitable for this one as I've been married 17 years. Please please look for my post under General Discussion on home page (or maybe click my username?). I would really appreciate some perspective on this. (system wont let me re-post it here) Thank you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ask admin to move it for you.


----------

